# Highend PC für 6-8 Jahre



## Regda (27. März 2012)

*Highend PC für 6-8 Jahre*

Hi,
mein jetziger PC ist 9-10 Jahre alt brauch also nen neuen....
Anschaffungskosten, mir egal, max. 2000€ (ohne Bildschirm)
für die Grafikkarte will ich nicht mehr als 200W max. und für den CPU nicht mehr als 150W max. verbrauchen.
Tastertur(PS2) würd ich gern behalten, Maus auch.
Ich stell hier mal meine liste vor, sie ist unvollständig, ich kenn mich nicht gut aus und kann nur auf das vertrauen was woanders geschrieben wurde.

 Gehäuse: NZXT H2 Schwarz [ 81,39€ ]
  Grund: Wenig Beleuchtung, der hotswap oben, verarbeitung ist gut (beim freund betrachtet)
NZXT H2 schwarz, schallged

 Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W [ 142,73€ ]
  Grund: denke das ok
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P9 750W ATX 2.3 (P9-750W/BN174) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5 [ 158,48€ ]
  Grund: hab ich empfohlen bekommen
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 Grafikkarte: gtx 680 [ 488€ ]
  Grund: Verbracht nach angaben nur 15W mehr ( voll ausgelastet ) als meine jetzige
EVGA GeForce GTX 680, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2680) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium [ 50,88€ ]
  Grund: muss nicht unbedingt drin sein, wär aber toll
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium bulk, PCIe x1 (30SB088200000) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 CPU: Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed [ 499,80€ ]
  Grund: bin unsicher
Intel Core i7-3930K, 6x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80619I73930K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 RAM: G.Skill PI DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 [ 55€ ] 2x
  Grund: bin unsicher
G.Skill PI DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL6D-4GBPI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mir fehlt noch das Mainboard ( hab kein plan, mir wächst das alles über den kopf ) und eine HDD aber die sind mir zu teuer geworden. Den CPU-kühler kann ich nur nach dem Mainboard aussuchen, wollte einen mit dem ich den CPU später etwas höher takten kann, beim RAM bin ich mir unsicher obs fürs gleiche Geld nicht was besseres gibt und beim CPU allgemein.

Hoffe hab nichts vergessen. 

Gruß
Regda


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Was hat es mit den Watt-Daten auf sich? Die Verbauchtswerte von Grafikkarten/CPUs sind ja nur für Volllast, da machen 50W mehr oder weniger nichts aus, sofern Du nicht jeden Tag 10 Stunden bei Volllast spielst... ^^


Netzteil: das viel zu viel, vor allem völlig wiedersprüchlich zu den Verbrauchswünschen von CPU und GRaka ^^ für ein Top-System reicht ein Marken-Modell mit 500-600W aus für 60-80€. 


GTX 680: gut, aber "nur" 50% besser als die nicht mal halb so teure GTX 570... und die wiederum reicht an sich noch eine ganze Weile aus


Soundkarte: die Asus Xonar-Modelle sind eigentliche seit ner Weile besser (Treibermäßig problemloser) - und hast Du überhaupt Boxen, für die sich eine gute Karte lohnen?


CPU: völliger absoluter Unfug  der i5-2500k für 180€ ist zur Zeit die beste Spiele-CPU. Alle teureren CPUs sind kaum besser, selbst der i7-3830k ist kaum meßbar besser und manchmal sogar schwächer, was auch in der Meßfehlertoleranz liegen kann. zB schau mal hier Benchmarks: Crysis 2 : Intel Core i7-3930K und Core i7-3820: Sandy Bridge-E wird bezahlbar

RAM: es gibt genug KIts mit 2x4GB - warum hast Du ein Kit mit 2x2GB rausgesucht und willst davon dann zwei kaufen? Zudem ist das RAM viel zu teuer und ungeeignet. Für den Sockel 1155 nimmt man DDR3-1333. RAM mit mehr Takt bringt nichts. Außerdem sollte das RAM 1,5V haben. Von mehr Volt rät Intel ab, und der von Dir rausgesuchte ist für 1,6V gedacht. Es gibt genug gute Riegel 2x4GB DDR3-1333 für unter 40€: Speicher/DDR3 240pin mit Kitgr wenn es auf die Optik ankommt gibt es auch viel Auswahl.



keine Festplatte: das ist bei Deinem Budget unverständlich. Vor allem Geld für ein sehr teures Netzeil und eine sauture Graka und CPU plus noch eine SSD, die ein reiner Komfortartikel ist und nichts für Spiele bringt, hast Du - aber 90€ für eine Festplatte mit 1000GB ist Dir zu viel? Eine SSD mit 128GB reicht für Windows und einige Spiele zwar aus, aber viel Platz isses nicht. Bei mir würde es grad mal für 1/3 der Spiele reichen, die ich unter Steam habe  Windows + einige Programm machen ca 40-50GB aus, und die übrigen 60-70GB sind schnell voll, wenn Du da moderne Games oder sogar noch Musik und Videos speichern willst...





Mein Rat allgemein: gib lieber nur 800-1000€ aus und dann halt nach ner Weile mal aufrüsten, wenn es für dich nicht mehr ausreicht - es wäre unklug, wegen am Ende vlt. 30-40% mehr Leistung direkt so viel Geld auszugeben. So ein PC wird sowieso schnell kein "HighEnd" mehr sein. Besser alle 3 Jahre nen "Oberklasse"-PC als 1x HighEnd, der nach 3 Jahren Mittelklasse wird und nach 4 Jahren Unterklasse ist, so dass Du ab dem 3. Jahr schon schlechter bedient bist als mit 2x Oberklasse kaufen


----------



## Peter23 (27. März 2012)

*Highend PC für 6-8 Jahre 				*



Unmöglich und auch unsinnig.


----------



## Regda (27. März 2012)

Vor allem dein Kommentar Peter23.

RAM: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH) [ 47,97€ ]
Grund: 1,5V
G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Hm welches mainboard würdest du denn nehmen Herbboy ?
bzw. welchen chipsatz ? bei 1155 dachte ich an x68, hab gelesen mit einigen sandybrigde (nicht sb-e) soll pcie3 auch möglich sein...
und wär es für die zukunft nicht besser ein 2011 sockel aufm mainboard zu haben als einen 1155 ?
Jetzt weniger ausgeben und später aufrüsten is ne gute Idee nur weis ich nicht wie man den PC zusammenstellen soll so das ich sicher gehen kann das man ihn später auch aufrüsten kann.

Was die Festplatten angeht, hab mir vor nem jahr ne WD20EARS für 80€ gekauft und jetzt soll ich für 1TB das gleiche bezahlen.

Ich spiel Spiele nicht oft, ich spiele lieber mit Photoshop, ZBrush, Lightwave oder Terragens rum und ab und zu erstelle ich mir eine Map in irgend einem Shooter. Was nicht so toll war, ich hab nen Editor von nem alten Spiel über VirtualBox laufen lassen und den Schatten eines Terrains backen lassen. Hat 20-25min gedauert (Terrain:64x64x2Polys, Texture:1024x1024px) war ich nicht so begeistert, ich frag mal ob ich hier seine hardware reinstellen kann.
Nur sowas will ich ungerne egal ob mit aktueller oder alter Software.

Danke schonmal für deine hilfe 

Gruß
Regda


----------



## Vordack (27. März 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> *Highend PC für 6-8 Jahre 				*
> Unmöglich und auch unsinnig.



Ist wirklich kaum zu schaffen wenn Du nicht ab und zu aufrüstet, aber deswegen poste ich nicht 

Thema SSD:

Eine SSD hält maximal 2-3 Jahre, danach ist sie tot. Wie RAM wenn kein Strom fliesst. Aus. Deswegen wäre eine SSD nie sinnvoll für ein System daß lange durchhalten soll.

Ich würde Dir 2 2 TB Seagate Barracuda Ecogreen empfehlen. Dann haste garantiert auch für 150 GB Spiele (in 4 Jahren  ) Platz und kannst Dein C: auch noch auf ner seperaten Platte wegen Datensicherheit sichern


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Regda schrieb:


> Vor allem dein Kommentar Peter23.
> 
> RAM: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH) [ 47,97€ ]
> Grund: 1,5V
> G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-12800U CL6-8-6-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL6D-4GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 es gibt massenhaft doppelte Speichergröße für unter 40€ - wieso wählst Du dann das aus? 




> Hm welches mainboard würdest du denn nehmen Herbboy ?
> bzw. welchen chipsatz ? bei 1155 dachte ich an x68, hab gelesen mit einigen sandybrigde (nicht sb-e) soll pcie3 auch möglich sein...


 PCIe 3.0 gibt es zwar auf einigen Board, aber nutzen kannst Du das nur mit CPU der ivy-Bridge-Generation, die noch nicht zu kaufen ist. Aber ob es überhaupt Vorteile bringt, ist auch so ne Frage. Zwischen PCIe1.0 und 2.0 gab es lange Zeit keine merkbaren Unterschiede, erst mit im Moment sehr neuen Karten kann man dann doch 5-10% Unterschied merken.

Boards gibt es viele, ob dann P67 oder Z68 ist an sich egal. Aber mehr als 100-120€ muss man nicht ausgeben. Von Asus zB gibt es eine gute Boardserie mit dem P67-Chipsatz. Am besten danach gehen, welche Anschlüsse Du unbedingt haben willst. 



> und wär es für die zukunft nicht besser ein 2011 sockel aufm mainboard zu haben als einen 1155 ?
> Jetzt weniger ausgeben und später aufrüsten is ne gute Idee nur weis ich nicht wie man den PC zusammenstellen soll so das ich sicher gehen kann das man ihn später auch aufrüsten kann.


 ein 2500k ist SO gut, dass der ganz sicher sehr lange reichen wird. Und eine Graka kannst Du da problemlos immer nachrüsten. Ein neuer Slot ist nicht in Aussicht, d.h. wenn Du wirklich mal eine neue Graka berauchst und es dann kein PCIe mehr geben SOLLTE, dann wird Dein PC so alt sein, dass Du sowieso auch ne neue CPU+Board brauchst  

Und allgemein man könnte natürlich eine noch bessere CPU oder auf einen modernen Sockel setzen. Aber die Frage ist: was kostet das? Wenn Du jetzt 500€ mehr für einen PC ausgibst, dann hält der vielleicht 1 Jahr länger. Da stellt sich dann nur die Frage: wenn das dann zB 20% besser ist, aber 50% mehr kostet: ist es das dann wert? Denn der PC "hält" dann eben zB 4 Jahre statt "nur" 3 Jahre, bis die dann neuen Games nur noch auf niedrigen Details laufen, kostet aber 500 Euro mehr, und dann muss wieder ein neuer her. Den ersten PC könntest Du aber für die gespaeten 500€ nach 3 Jahren so aufrüsten, dass er besser als der teurere PC wird und dann auch nochmal 3 Jahre "hält". So ab 800-900€ zahlst Du eben überproportional viel drauf für wenig mehr an Leistung.






> Ich spiel Spiele nicht oft, ich spiele lieber mit Photoshop, ZBrush, Lightwave oder Terragens rum und ab und zu erstelle ich mir eine Map in irgend einem Shooter. Was nicht so toll war, ich hab nen Editor von nem alten Spiel über VirtualBox laufen lassen und den Schatten eines Terrains backen lassen. Hat 20-25min gedauert (Terrain:64x64x2Polys, Texture:1024x1024px) war ich nicht so begeistert, ich frag mal ob ich hier seine hardware reinstellen kann.


 also, dafür brauchst Du IMHO keine supergutew Grafikkarte, denn die ist für Echtzeit Game-Grafik nötig, nicht aber für ne Mappreview. Ein 800-900€-PC wird das mehr als locker schnell darstellen können.


----------

